# Guanajuato one of the most violent areas in the world



## Marian42 (Oct 22, 2020)

One of my plans for traveling to Mexico in 2 years after the (hopefully) pandemic is to go into the Spanish immersion program for a month in Escuela Mexicana in Guanajuato. But I read yesterday:

Mariana

Smaller Mexican cities shoot up in rankings of world's most violent
*Smaller Mexican cities shoot up in rankings of world’s most violent*

The most violent place in the world in 2020 was Celaya, a city of around half a million people in the central state of Guanajuato, according to the report by a Mexican non-governmental organization, the Citizens Council for Public Security and Criminal Justice.

There is quite a bit more about the Guanajuato area in that article. I'm wondering if tourists/visitors are subject to this violence or if the violence is "only" about wars between different criminal factions. Does anyone know?


----------



## hyracer (Aug 14, 2011)

I've spent 6 months in both countries (USA, Mexico) for the past 6 years. As far as violent crimes go, I feel much safer in Mexico than I do in the US. In the US you have people killing other people they don't even know and they make the headlines at least once or twice a month (mass shootings). You also have a few major US cities that have a killing or two most every day. In Mexico most violent crime is between the cartels or someone who has offended the cartels like a politician or journalist.
Also, in the US, most news agencies, no longer give accurate reporting but are biased in one way or other. True unbiased reporting ended at least 5-6 years ago, possibly more. Don't believe everything you see on the news or internet.

If you don't use, buy, or sell drugs in Mexico, you are fairly safe from violent crime. However petty crime like purse snatching, theft, pandering, etc. are prevalent in most countries including the US and Mexico.


----------



## Marian42 (Oct 22, 2020)

Thank you, hyracer! That helps me a lot!


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

I haven't been keeping up on the news about the cartel action hotspots, but you should understand that Guanajuato is a state and also a city in that state. What goes on in one city in a state doesn't mean that another city in that state is affected. It's like thinking some town in Texas is dangerous because there were gang shootings in Houston.

That said, I have a Mexican acquaintance who told me she and husband moved from Guanajuato city because the violence around was too scary.

Things change over time, too. By the time you are ready to come down, the cartel action could have moved to another area.


----------



## Marian42 (Oct 22, 2020)

Hi Surabi, thank you for the geography lesson. I mean that sincerely. I'm sorry to hear your friends moved from the city of Guanajuato because of the violence. If it came to that, I would have to move from where l live in the USA because of all the violence here. I hope you are right that in 2 years the cartel action might have moved to another area. And hopefully the pandemic will be under control in the US and Mexico, and I can go spend a month in the Escuela Mexicana immersion program then.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

Spending a month in a Spanish immersion school when you first come down sounds like a really good idea to start a life here. You wouldn't believe how many foreigners have lived here for 20 years and can't put together one grammatically correct sentence in Spanish. They don't seem to care, which is bizarre to me. I can't imagine moving to another country and not being able to understand what people around me are saying or talking about aside from my fellow expats. They'll make excuses like they're too old to learn another language, when unless you have dementia or have had a stroke, or some other brain dysfunction, is absurd. It may take longer to learn than it would for a young person, but studying another language is one of the things that brain researchers say can ward off Alzheimers. You have to work your brain to keep it functioning optimally.

Or they'll say "Oh, I can get my point across". Okay, but why would you want to sound like a 3 year old when with a little bit of effort, you could not necessarily be fluent enough to carry on an in-depth political discussion with an educated Mexican, but at least be able to ask for something in your local hardware store in reasonably correct, complete sentences? And have a conversation with your maid about something other than which rooms you want her to deep clean today?


----------



## Marian42 (Oct 22, 2020)

Good points, Surabi. I just wish the pandemic wasn't around so we could have our live Spanish tables at lunch here like we used to have several years ago. I dropped out because I couldn't keep up, but I didn't have Duolingo then, or Escuela Mexicana or a tutor, so I plan to go back to the language tables whenever they open back up.

When I was in college in the early 1960s, we had a German House. I was one of the founders, and was elected president of the Women's German House. We spoke German at home, and we were all such good friends that we spoke German around the campus and at meals, too. The American Foreign Service institute studies say that it takes 4 years of in depth instruction, like 20 hours a week, to get to Level 4 in Spanish for English speakers. Level 4 of BICS -- Basic Interpersonal Communication Skills. CALP is Cognitive Academic Learning Proficiency or something like that. That means you are at the high college level, almost a native speaker. I was a 4 in German. I think I'm about a 2 in Spanish now.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I would go to Guanajuato any day before travelling through Guerrero. Guanajuato State has its problems but I doubt it is the most dangerous place to go to in the world. Since you want to travel in two years, no need to scare yourself silly 2 years ahead.. things change rapidly and you never know what will happen in two years. Pick the places you want to see and forget about the violence.. it is everywhere if you get there at the wrong time. If you read the papers about all the random shooting there is in the US , you would never go anywhere. I would not move to Celaya, with or without violence anyways so forget about Celaya and go to other places- As another poster says things change and can change very quickly so planning two years ahead is pretty useless. If you have to plan have plan A, B and C and if a place does not work move on to the next. There are many language schools so you can easily pick another school in another State and still have fun.


----------



## Marian42 (Oct 22, 2020)

Great comments, citlali. Thank you very much.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Marian42 said:


> Great comments, citlali. Thank you very much.


Citlali has more common sense than almost anyone I know, so you can rely on her advice with confidence.


----------



## Marian42 (Oct 22, 2020)

Isla Verde, I'm glad you are in a mellow mood. You say "for a change," and I know what you mean. I was in a good mood for two days, and then today at 3 p.m. everything fell apart. Fortunately, I will have supper soon and then I can go to bed. "Sleep knits up the raveled sleeve of care." I don't know if that's Shakespeare or who, but it's really true.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Marian42 said:


> Isla Verde, I'm glad you are in a mellow mood. You say "for a change," and I know what you mean. I was in a good mood for two days, and then today at 3 p.m. everything fell apart. Fortunately, I will have supper soon and then I can go to bed. "Sleep knits up the raveled sleeve of care." I don't know if that's Shakespeare or who, but it's really true.


I posted that mellow message quite a while ago. In fact, it may have been before the pandemic hit Mexico. Sadly, I haven't been feeling mellow for quite a while, though things have been slowly getting better. I hope you slept well last night and are feeling better today. Yes, I believe that quote is one of the Bard's most memorable lines.


----------



## Marian42 (Oct 22, 2020)

Isla Verde said:


> I posted that mellow message quite a while ago. In fact, it may have been before the pandemic hit Mexico. Sadly, I haven't been feeling mellow for quite a while, though things have been slowly getting better. I hope you slept well last night and are feeling better today. Yes, I believe that quote is one of the Bard's most memorable lines.


Hi _Isla Verde. I am sorry you are not in a mellow mood. I hope you find a way to better your mood. _


----------

